# Spring bears



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone seeing any bears on baits yet?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ive heard of several baits being hit recently... i would guess here in the next week or 2 the bears will be getting more and more active


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> ive heard of several baits being hit recently... i would guess here in the next week or 2 the bears will be getting more and more active


I've heard the same.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Heading up this weekend to check my brothers bait. I would be willing to bet we will have bears on it. We seen bear track in what little snow was still around.
I will post picks when we get back. Good luck to those that are hunting.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I heard of a bear getting hit Wednesday by a car at devils slide.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Heres a pic of it
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID9/3522.html


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

They did an autopsy on the bear and concluded it was running away from stale donuts and heading for some fresh Dunkins over toward East Canyon.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

We got 2 bears on one bait site. A straight black and a color phase cinnamon. They are both only about 3-4 yrs old. We are heading back up this weekend to see if we have anything bigger to try and set up on. 
My brother is going to shoot his bear from the ground. We gave built some good ground blinds. Which should make for an exciting hunt!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My buddy has a pig of a blackie hitting his bait! But he is holding out for a color phase.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Any bait success yet?? I would love to see pic's!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

My brother passed on a small color phase sat and sun. We have a good boar hitting at night. Going to try and hold out for him. 
Sun night my brothers were in the ground blind we built out of natural material. Had bears as close as 10 ft. Talk about intense. The one bear was growling and charging the smaller black one. They said he would throw dirt in the black ones face when he would run up on him. 
Hopefully this weekend he will release an arrow.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> My brother passed on a small color phase sat and sun. We have a good boar hitting at night. Going to try and hold out for him.
> Sun night my brothers were in the ground blind we built out of natural material. Had bears as close as 10 ft. Talk about intense. The one bear was growling and charging the smaller black one. They said he would throw dirt in the black ones face when he would run up on him.
> Hopefully this weekend he will release an arrow.


Are you guys wearing rubber boots when in the blind?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

No. Just normal hunting boots. I know that the boots smell really bad from the stink bait we have been laying out.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

This last sunday night my brother sealed the deal on his first bear. He ended up taking one of the smaller bears that where coming in. He was pressed for time and money. Now it will be my turn come August. Good luck to those that are still hunting.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Small? Looks like a toad! What did he weigh out at?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure on the weight. This bear is considerably smaller than one of the bears that was coming in. That is the only reason I refer to it being small. This is a great bear and I am really happy for my brother.
I cant wait till August when my hunt starts.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

That's one thing utah has over alot of the western states is you almost never see a bad bear here. Shot one in idaho a few years back and it was just shy of 300 and it was one of the bigger bears we seen over several weeks, and we had over 10 different bears coming into our baits.

Good luck on your hunt!

oh and about the boots thing, if you are baiting trying to conceal your scent is the worst thing you can do!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

nickpan said:


> oh and about the boots thing, if you are baiting trying to conceal your scent is the worst thing you can do!


Can anyone elaborate for a 1st time bear hunter?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

PM sent JuddCT


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> nickpan said:
> 
> 
> > oh and about the boots thing, if you are baiting trying to conceal your scent is the worst thing you can do!
> ...


if you dont try to conceal your scent from a bear while baiting, the bear will eventually get used to your human scent and wont shy away from the bait when he smells you in the area...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> nickpan said:
> 
> 
> > oh and about the boots thing, if you are baiting trying to conceal your scent is the worst thing you can do!
> ...


DITTO?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

what Shaun said!


----------

